# Rakhi warning !!!!!!



## utsav (Jul 25, 2009)

*i27.tinypic.com/15fp3qd.jpg


----------



## Aspire (Jul 25, 2009)

utsav said:


> *img520.imageshack.us/img520/6379/rakhifunny.jpg



Image not visible.
8)


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 25, 2009)

Err... image fail!


----------



## utsav (Jul 25, 2009)

imageshack not working here so uploaded to tinypic


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## Rahim (Jul 25, 2009)

Image is working fine for me.


----------



## Aspire (Jul 25, 2009)

Works fine now 
Janhit mein Jaari
Krazzy protect your wrist from her on 5th


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 25, 2009)

The annual Rakhi thread never gets stale.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 25, 2009)

*@Aspire...*

hmm ..yea i will lol


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 25, 2009)

I wait eagerly if any gal in my class or neighbor hood would tie a rakhi to me. But you don't believe i never had rakhi tied to my hand. Seeing my grief my mother tied rakhi one day to my hand(I think i was 8th standard at that time). That rakhi is still in my bank locker.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 25, 2009)

^ Ask your cousin to Rakhi-fy you!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 25, 2009)

Nope! my mother will crucify me. And her father too. Coz, i got a nice beating when i asked her to tie rakhi to me at the game of,em...10 i think. 

In most of the south India, getting a rakhi from mama's daughter is a crim...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 25, 2009)

^


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 25, 2009)

Ah! The irony.


----------



## harryneopotter (Jul 25, 2009)

:O:O y so  ??


----------



## utsav (Jul 25, 2009)

mr krazzy warrior copied the image address from the first post in this thread and scrapped that image to me in my orkut profile  

height of n00biness , he forgot that its the profile of the same guy who created this thread


----------



## confused (Jul 25, 2009)

@hnp-ur 1 day too late. Yesterday we had the thread of the century. In a few hrs it got 150+ replies. But guess its deleted now. It also had the answer to your question.
Try googling "Problem with my cousin (girl)", and maybe ull get lucky.


----------



## utsav (Jul 25, 2009)

@harryneopotter and confused

*HERE* is the google cache of that cousin thread , u wont find that thread anymore in TDF coz its deleted and the only way to see it google cache so go ahead and njoy


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 25, 2009)

The cache has only two replies.


----------



## Aspire (Jul 25, 2009)

utsav said:


> mr krazzy warrior copied the image address from the first post in this thread and scrapped that image to me in my orkut profile
> 
> height of n00biness , he forgot that its the profile of the same guy who created this thread





He has stolen my siggy thrice now for impressing a girl 
BE ORIGINAL!!!!!!


----------



## Aspire (Jul 25, 2009)

confused said:


> @hnp-ur 1 day too late. Yesterday we had the thread of the century. In a few hrs it got 150+ replies. But guess its deleted now. It also had the answer to your question.
> Try googling "Problem with my cousin (girl)", and maybe ull get lucky.



Try the Forum Archivesor Google Cache


----------



## Aspire (Jul 25, 2009)

> Passwords are like underwear. You shouldn’t leave them out where people can see them. You should change them regularly. And you shouldn’t loan them out to strangers.



n1 maxdemon


----------



## harryneopotter (Jul 25, 2009)

thts my luck .... i opened that thread yesterday evening and it had around 5-10 replies. then again checked the thread at around 2 AM and it was like 5-6 pages. I read the first page and then went to sleep. Checked again at 6.30 and it was gone   i cursed myself !@#!@#!@#!@!@$$%$%@#$!$


----------



## max_demon (Jul 26, 2009)

i thought Rakhi Shawant


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 26, 2009)

y





harryneopotter said:


> thts my luck .... i opened that thread yesterday evening and it had around 5-10 replies. then again checked the thread at around 2 AM and it was like 5-6 pages. I read the first page and then went to sleep. Checked again at 6.30 and it was gone   i cursed myself !@#!@#!@#!@!@$$%$%@#$!$



I am wondering who has deleted that the thread and why!!


----------



## iinfi (Jul 26, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> Nope! my mother will crucify me. And her father too. Coz, i got a nice beating when i asked her to tie rakhi to me at the game of,em...10 i think.
> 
> In most of the south India, getting a rakhi from mama's daughter is a crim...



well i m a tamilian ... i didnt knw abt this... pardon my ignorance ..wats the reason?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 26, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> y
> 
> I am wondering who has deleted that the thread and why!!



No need to wonder, rossi deleted it. He said to us(me, ico, kalw, Liverpool Fan) that the thread was useless and he may have left the thread like all the threads in the chit chat but he thought that the thread is pointless and may be i was faking and surprised by the people that are currently watching the thread. So, simply he deleted it. I thanked him.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 26, 2009)

iinfi said:


> well i m a tamilian ... i didnt knw abt this... pardon my ignorance ..wats the reason?



That's the way things work here in andhra. You can marry your mother's bother' daughter or the father's sister' daughter(if she is younger than you). 

And mother' sister' daughter and father' brother' daughter' are supposed to be your sisters. 

I thought that's the way the india is going....


----------



## chesss (Jul 26, 2009)

> That's the way things work here in andhra. You can marry your mother's bother' daughter or the father's sister' daughter(if she is younger than you).


You people marry your cousins!   
thats gross


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 26, 2009)

^ yup! and you people marry sisters?


----------



## hellknight (Jul 26, 2009)

damn it.. we would get killed if we will marry our cousins.. not in Northern India i guess.. HP main to aisa hai nahi.. and really this is the first time that i'm hearing about cousin marrying rituals in Hinduism..


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 26, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> No need to wonder, rossi deleted it. He said to us(me, ico, kalw, Liverpool Fan) that the thread was useless and he may have left the thread like all the threads in the chit chat but he thought that the thread is pointless and may be i was faking and surprised by the people that are currently watching the thread. So, simply he deleted it. I thanked him.




Ok.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 26, 2009)

utsav said:


> mr krazzy warrior copied the image address from the first post in this thread and scrapped that image to me in my orkut profile
> 
> height of n00biness , he forgot that its the profile of the same guy who created this thread



errr  lol i was scrapping these to some of my school mates and i think accidentally i even sent that to u...sry  



Aspire said:


> He has stolen my siggy thrice now for impressing a girl
> BE ORIGINAL!!!!!!



aaah! gyaan lol!! tera itna mast siggi hai to girl ko impress karne me easy ho jata hai..!! and btw even u have stolen my User Title and even tried to stole my UrT name.... so...... 



max_demon said:


> i thought Rakhi Shawant


yea even i thought the same when i read the title but *after that i came to know that i am warned here to keep my wrist away from my school girls(specially by her)... *



vamsikrishna919 said:


> I wait eagerly if any gal in my class or neighbor hood would tie a rakhi to me. But you don't believe i never had rakhi tied to my hand.


same to me...even i said last year some of my she school mates to tie rakhi but they didnt..yea but 1 did(not my GF,my GF's best friend)


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 26, 2009)

vamsi no problem for you even if the gal ties you.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 26, 2009)

Contrasting cultures in India  from North to South, East to West, State to State, District to District.
Yea Vamsi is right. I asked my mom, she told me in Andhra that's the way it is. In Orissa most regions, have Mamaji's daughter as your sister, however in some parts of Orissa bordered near Andhra Children of Brother Sister can marry. So contrasting cultures even within the state even.


----------



## confused (Jul 26, 2009)

Mera bharat mahan!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 26, 2009)

you can't marry your mother's sister's daughter or your father's brother's daughter because her mother/father would be equal to your mother/father. So, she would be equal to your own sister.



> vamsi no problem for you even if the gal ties you



NP for me. But lot of problems to her. Coz, my mother and her father would give a head butt to her for rakhi-ing me.


----------



## confused (Jul 26, 2009)

Head-butt? You have pele and maradona for your grandparents?


----------



## confused (Jul 26, 2009)

And zidane will be reborn as your child.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 26, 2009)

^ ^ ^


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 26, 2009)

^ i don't know even the basics of the football.

so, except the names pele, maradona, zidane. I can't get what you are saying.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 26, 2009)

W00t!! Galacticos family!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 26, 2009)

What? Perez worked as a family planner?


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 26, 2009)

confused said:


> And zidane will be reborn as your child.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 26, 2009)

guys, i found this..

this!!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 26, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> guys, i found this..
> 
> this!!!!



Woohoo!!! Finally!!! The national treasure is safe!!   

And BTW, I heard some celebrity added you on Orkut. Is that true? 8)


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 26, 2009)

WTF I am the Top Contributor


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 26, 2009)

wtf? nope....


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 26, 2009)

i just checked, yes he is a celebrity in deed....dear kl@w. Accepted friend request.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 26, 2009)

take a look at this too.....

this!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 26, 2009)

^


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 26, 2009)

Man it's so famous....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 26, 2009)

Vamsi you are now Officially An Internet Celebrity


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 26, 2009)

What next? Someone making a film?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 26, 2009)

not kidding look at this liver pool

this!!!!


----------



## utsav (Jul 26, 2009)

@vamsi

 pm me ur orkut profile link


----------



## Aspire (Jul 27, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> not kidding look at this liver pool
> 
> this!!!!



I'm 5th


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 27, 2009)

Look at the text direction and alignment, Photoshop Phail!


----------



## utsav (Jul 28, 2009)

^^message toh convey horaha hai na ??


----------

